# Design tables not allowable?



## CRNewsom (Jan 22, 2012)

I am going through the Kaplan exam prep, and Larry Novak just answered a question regarding interaction diagrams by saying that design tables are not permitted on the exam. Can someone please confirm or refute this?

Thanks


----------



## parthurvt (Jan 22, 2012)

someone else please confirm, but I think you're allowed to bring them in and use them for answers in the morning session. However, for solving problems in the afternoon session they want you to use the equations.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 22, 2012)

What design tables is he referring to?


----------



## CRNewsom (Jan 22, 2012)

The design tables in question were interaction diagrams for concrete column design.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 23, 2012)

The only ones I know of are the ones at the back end of the SERM and at the back end of the MacGregor books. So... you're talking about P vs. M diagrams? That makes no sense! If I had to make a guess, he's probably talking about working out your own PvsM diagram and not using the tables with the gamma x h stuff to quiz the examiner.

I will say this: the way that Alan Williams calculates columns in the SERM is the lazy way. It's fast, but will screw you over on the exams because it doesn't "display knowledge" as many put it. I will be following the PCA notes on these. PCA notes is by far the best.


----------



## ran (Jan 23, 2012)

PCI Handbook is loaded with design tables and this is a required item by NCEES. Larry Novak did not know what he was talking about.


----------



## Amry69 (Jan 25, 2012)

CRNewsom said:


> I am going through the Kaplan exam prep, and Larry Novak just answered a question regarding interaction diagrams by saying that design tables are not permitted on the exam. Can someone please confirm or refute this?
> 
> Thanks


They are probably in the appendix of your concrete text, are you supposed to tear them out? Yes they are allowed (don't take my work for it call the NEECS). Most prep reference rely heavily on those tables; would be a cruel irony if they are not allowed. Like everything else they need to bound in a book or 3-ring binder.


----------



## ipswitch (Jan 25, 2012)

Doesn't make sense, as long as the design tables are in a three-ring or bound they should be permissable.


----------

